# Salmons deal in limbo?



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> The trade that would have added backup guard John Salmons to the Raptors is in danger.
> 
> Word around the NBA yesterday was that serious snags had developed in the transaction with the Philadelphia 76ers.
> 
> ...


LINK


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

He might have just played himself out of the NBA


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

BEEZ said:


> He might have just played himself out of the NBA


How? Alot of teams would want this guy.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Pain5155 said:


> How? Alot of teams would want this guy.


Really? Well not for $23 million they won't. Plus, backing out of a deal can be a kiss of death in business like this. Remember that 30 guys control all the jobs in the league and you just pissed off two of them.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Is it true the Sixers rescinded the qualifying offer? Damn sucks to be Salmons.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

Damn, looks like the sixers will have to give back that 2nd round pick.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

**** You John Salmons, You've Been A Turnover Loser For 4 Years Here And Now You Make Us Have To Find Another Team To Take Your ***. God Your Pathetic!


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> **** You John Salmons, You've Been A Turnover Loser For 4 Years Here And Now You Make Us Have To Find Another Team To Take Your ***. God Your Pathetic!


No, the Sixers rescinded the qualifying offer, Salmons is an unrestricted free agent.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

I don't get it. I mean, he referred to it as the "basketball situation" there, so I guess he wants to be with a winning team, and phoenix does want him... but he won't get that amount of money from them.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

sliccat said:


> I don't get it. I mean, he referred to it as the "basketball situation" there, so I guess he wants to be with a winning team, and phoenix does want him... but he won't get that amount of money from them.


It's confusing, especially since Phoenix offered him a contract that was just two million off of what he got from the Raptors. Now with the Suns signing Marcus Banks, I don't really think Phoenix will go after Salmons anymore.

I think he was worried about playing time with the Raptors bringing in Anthony Parker the same day as they reportedly made the deal, Mo Pete is still there, they also have PJ Tucker, and Joey Graham. A lot of average competition for those two spots.

It shows how disgusted the Sixers are when they didn't even try to package Salmons anywhere and just rescinded his qualifying offer.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Salmons is an idiot. This guy will never make more money than that contract. What was he thinking?


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

HKF said:


> Salmons is an idiot. This guy will never make more money than that contract. What was he thinking?


He must be thinking about playing for Maccabi Tel Aviv, because I don't see many NBA teams willing to put up with him after pulling the rug from under two teams.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

What the hell is Salmons thinking? How could his agent let him do this?


----------



## Miamiballer2k5 (Jun 29, 2005)

Coatesvillain said:


> He must be thinking about playing for Maccabi Tel Aviv, because I don't see many NBA teams willing to put up with him after pulling the rug from under two teams.


I have a feeling Miami made an offer, Salmons is a poor mans Joe Johnson, he can play multiple positions and he said he made a basketball decision. He would be playing on a contender in Miami, plus he attended UM. Miami has their full MLE, and I can see them offering him a deal.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Miami shouldn't waste money.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Salmons lost.. Raptors are about to sign a better player in Fred Jones.


----------



## babcock_sux (May 27, 2006)

Earth to John Salmons:


$23 million dollars >> "bad basketball situation".


To quote Adam Sandler: YOU BLEW IT!!!!


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Ya'll are forgetting something, while it's 23 million dollars in TOTAL, it's about 2+ million per year. Meanwhile, IF the Miami Heat are offering their full MLE, or even 3.5 million dollars. It'll be the best deal he could possibily get. The only thing this does, is we don't have our 2nd rounder. Johnny wants a title, he can go get one, it's not like we'll over-look his ring. We'll always remember him for his seemingly endless amounts of turnovers. And unlike Louis Williams, he actually had 4 years at the point, and Louie actually tried with his heart. Salmons is a lazy bum, he'll never use his actual talents, and is not worth anything. But this ain't gonna hurt Miami so who cares.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> Ya'll are forgetting something, while it's 23 million dollars in TOTAL, it's about 2+ million per year. Meanwhile, IF the Miami Heat are offering their full MLE, or even 3.5 million dollars. It'll be the best deal he could possibily get. The only thing this does, is we don't have our 2nd rounder. Johnny wants a title, he can go get one, it's not like we'll over-look his ring. We'll always remember him for his seemingly endless amounts of turnovers. And unlike Louis Williams, he actually had 4 years at the point, and Louie actually tried with his heart. Salmons is a lazy bum, he'll never use his actual talents, and is not worth anything. But this ain't gonna hurt Miami so who cares.


The public school system in this state is in trouble.  

It was $23 million over five years, which averages to over $4 million a year.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

I'm sorry for my mis-calculation Mr.Villian, perhaps I should have asked you or an opinated person. I did not know better. And I made a mistake


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> I'm sorry for my mis-calculation Mr.Villian, perhaps I should have asked you or an opinated person. I did not know better. And I made a mistake


Could've asked a calculator.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Yeah, that too.


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

Coatesvillain said:


> Could've asked a calculator.



*LOL.........Damn Sixerfan you stay losing......LOL*


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Miamiballer2k5 said:


> I have a feeling Miami made an offer, Salmons is a poor mans Joe Johnson, he can play multiple positions and he said he made a basketball decision. He would be playing on a contender in Miami, plus he attended UM. Miami has their full MLE, and I can see them offering him a deal.


 lol @ a poor mans Joe Johnson


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

Okay, let me get this straight. Salmons rejected the sign-and-trade to Toronto, which cost us a 2nd Rd pick. Now he just signed on with the Sacramento Kings. 

My question is why didn't he just sign with the Kings or Raptors at the start? Why involve us at all?? What's all this sign-and-trade business? Can someone with some insight explain. I know sign-and-trades have been happening for yrs but this one is confusing...


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

SirCharles34 said:


> Okay, let me get this straight. Salmons rejected the sign-and-trade to Toronto, which cost us a 2nd Rd pick. Now he just signed on with the Sacramento Kings.
> 
> My question is why didn't he just sign with the Kings or Raptors at the start? Why involve us at all?? What's all this sign-and-trade business? Can someone with some insight explain. I know sign-and-trades have been happening for yrs but this one is confusing...


The reason he had to involve the Sixers was because before they declined his QO they still had his rights and could have matched any offer. They could have just waited untill he got something from another team and just matched it to piss him off or just screw up the other team's plans and they could have held him hostage if he signed a tender from another team. Now that they declined his QO they lost his bird rights on top of it.


----------

